

Facebook's Messenger App Is Tracking a Lot More of Your Data Than You Think - uswebmaster
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_uk/read/facebooks-messenger-app-is-tracking-a-lot-more-of-your-data-than-you-think

======
forgottenpass
_She offered one such example where analytics told the team that users were
using Like stickers often, “so we moved that feature so people can send in
fewer taps.”_

Oh, Facebook, that's your best coverup for the media? How cute. Or did she
just tell me to go fuck myself? [1]

[http://howfuckedismydatabase.com/nosql/fault-
tolerance.png](http://howfuckedismydatabase.com/nosql/fault-tolerance.png)

------
com2kid
The SSID thing may be suspicious, but everything else?

Websites track those same metrics. Heck HN has, at a fair rate, links to
articles encouraging developers and founders to gather analytics.

None of those functions even should suspicious, unless one fears the word
"global" (I mean globals are evil but this is taking fear a bit too far! ;)

The article title is horrible link bait, and even the article admits "well
nothing was really found."

